# Solarforce M7 crenulated bezel



## silentcropduster (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking for a crenulated bezel for a solarforce m7, anybody know of a company who makes one?

(Solarforce does not b4 u ask lol)

I'm also looking for an orange color attachment to turn it into a traffic wand if need be (I'm a LEO)

Thanks in advance!


----------

